

Ask HN: What are some suggestions to improve 30startups.com? - dglassan

Hey guys,<p>I started 30startups.com a little over 5 five weeks ago so that I could stay up to date and involved with startups. I want to be able to help people gain some publicity for their services they build and hopefully bring together founders and investors so that both parties can benefit. My question is: what you guys think about it and what I can do better?<p>Suggestions on what to write about would be great.<p>Do you want to read about startups and what kind of impact they are making? 
Do you want interviews with startups to hear their stories? Do you want entrepreneur resources and advice? 
Do you want to learn more about VCs and angel investors and how to position your startup for funding?<p>Any help would be awesome.<p>http://30startups.com
======
rhhfla
Personally I like the Startup School posts much better than the startup
company stories. The companies look like a lot of me-too concepts and you
don't explain why you picked them or why their strategy or feature set is
better. Blogs work when people present new ideas or ideas that were not easy
to discover. Ideas not companies. I'll be using the "lifecycle of an idea" in
my entrepreneurship class on Monday. Maybe it will generate some readers for
you.

------
petervandijck
Personally, when I see yet another blog about startups, I won't subscribe to
it unless it is very different from what I'm already getting. So how is it
different from the popular blogs in this space?

~~~
dglassan
The reason I started the blog was because I started to get sick of the larger
more popular startup blogs. They focused too much on the big deals with
companies raising millions of dollars in later rounds of financing. They also
focused on larger sites like Twitter, Facebook, Foursquare, etc and the new
features they are adding.

I couldn't find any blogs that focused on the small guys raising seed funding,
so I started my own. I want to offer interviews and insights from smaller
startups (less than 10 people) and stories of how they went from an idea to
building a company.

~~~
petervandijck
Cool. If you're focusing on the smaller stuff, then make that clear up-front.
That might keep me interested.

------
dglassan
also, anyone know how to make a clickable link?

~~~
byoung2
Clickable: <http://30startups.com>

(just paste it in a comment)

~~~
dglassan
good to know. thanks!

